# Playtime communication



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

I had to share a little story from last night. My husband was upstairs getting ready for bed, so I decided to play with Auglaize downstairs in our living room. She perked up when she heard her toy box rustle, but didn't seem too interested when I pulled out her fish-on-a-wand toy. She instead went over to the front door and started pawing at my husband's shoelace. I thought it was strange because she never plays with shoelaces...but then I wondered if she was trying to tell me she would rather play with a string-like toy. So I pulled out her long white string from her toybox and she dove right in! We played with her string until I finally went upstairs to bed.

This is the first time Auglaize has ever really "communicated" in this manner - "I want to play, but I _specifically_ want to play with string." I sometimes joke with her that she's smarter than most humans. Makes me wonder what else she'll "tell me" someday!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Aww that's so sweet


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

smart kitty! and smart human for understanding her!


----------

